# Touches son et autres clavier W10 ne fonctionnent plus



## bucheron08 (31 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour. Ma configuration est la suivante: MBP de 2015 avec Mojave 10.14.2.
J'ai un soucis avec mon clavier . En effet je ne peux plus utilisé les touches son, éclairage,… sous W10 depuis plusieurs jours. J'ai beau chercher sans résultats, y compris sur le forum. J'ai réinstallé windows en conservant les fichiers travails par la fonction récupération sous W10. De plus j'ai constaté que l'icône BOOTCAMP à disparu au profit d'un icône type "fichier" Windows. Pourquoi? je ne sais pas.
Merci de votre aide.


----------

